# Lost paddle on the shuttle of Brown's



## Wardupskifool (May 27, 2004)

I lost my white Werner straight shaft paddle in the shuttle between independant white water and fishermans bridge. It has my name on it. Brian Ward. If anyone has seen it please e-mail me at [email protected] . There will be a reward. Thanks.


----------

